# The Adventures of Stevie



## SteviesMom (May 10, 2012)

Stevie is my little Holland Lop. I was originally told he was a girl but in the past months I have discovered otherwise! :shock: I got him from my boyfriend for my birthday on March 23rd. I'm guessing he was about 5 weeks when I got him so I'm going to say his birthday was on Valentines day :hearts I have only had him for a little over a month but I already love him SO much :biggrin: He is pretty mischievous but he is also sweet and cuddly. 









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMSJ315G8sg[/ame]


----------



## LakeCondo (May 10, 2012)

He sure is cute. I'm not sure if he should be in a harness yet, at that age. He'll outgrow it anyway, so I'd wait until he's full-grown to get another.


----------



## SteviesMom (May 10, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMSJ315G8sg[/ame]

Here is a pretty cute binky video of him


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 10, 2012)

Very cute--be very careful as they are addictive!


----------



## critterchic (May 15, 2012)

Stevie is adorable!!


----------



## SteviesMom (May 16, 2012)

I was just enjoying some cilantro when my mom set this thing on my head, she said it looked like a hat. I dont know, but she thought it was pretty funny. Weird humans. -Stevie


----------



## LakeCondo (May 16, 2012)

You're right, Stevie. Hats are for people. Tell her to eat hay, lol.


----------



## SteviesMom (May 22, 2012)

Hello everybunny, I'm going to be writing my own blog from now on :nod my mommy just doesn't do it quite right 
I've hads a very eventful past few days!
Firstly, my mom built me my own customized cardboard condo. She said she wasn't gunna spend all her monies on a cottontail cottage so she made her own out of an old box. I really like it! It has 2 levels and a lookout on top. I especially like to snuggle in the bottom layer because mommy puts a soft towel underneath. 




I'm starting to get the hang of using my litter box. It's taken me a little while though. What can I say? I enjoy going where I please! :biggrin: Mom-Stop taking pictures of me on the litter box!!:embarrassed:




Since I've been doing so good at digesting my veggies and not having any potty problems, mommy decided to let me taste my first craisin today!!! :yahoo: I loved them and kept nose bumping her hand for more. She's a softy so of course she gave in a few time. So far I've had romaine, carrots and their stems, cilantro, a tiny bit of apple, kale, steel rolled oats and my new favorite craisins.




That's all I gots for now. Have a good week everybunny!
-Stevie Jr.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 22, 2012)

Hey Stevie, Dobby here. Nice job your Mom did on that box. You should see what my Dad did outside for me and the Tribe. Our humans go all out for us. I guess we are really lucky. 

Don't feel bad about the camera. My Mom takes loads of pics. We still can't figure out why. Just wait until your Mom pulls out the video camera. That blinking light drives you nuts. 

Glad to hear you are enjoying all sorts of new foods. It's great when we bunnies get older. We get such yummy stuff. Hey Stevie, did you ever try wheat grass. Man that stuff is addicting and yummy. Dad makes sure we have that ALL the time. 

Glad to hear from you. Hope to talk to you again soon. I got to go. Mom and Dad are coming back and I'm not supposed to be on the computer by myself. 

D:brownbunny


----------



## SteviesMom (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for my replies everbunny 
Here is a video my mom took of me playing!
She's going to buy some rugs for me tomorrow so I don't slip around so much but I think it's kind of fun 
[ame]http://youtu.be/x96EuYgo78c[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

*SteviesMom wrote: *


> Thanks for my replies everbunny
> Here is a video my mom took of me playing!
> She's going to buy some rugs for me tomorrow so I don't slip around so much but I think it's kind of fun
> http://youtu.be/x96EuYgo78c



Dobby Here,

You look like you had FUN. You are more braver than me. I don't like floors that make me slip. But my Mom and Dad put a big rug in the slippery kitchen and now I just LOVE jumping from the rug in the kitchen to the rug in the living room! It's just so much fun. You will get lots of traction and get really binky and run when your Mom gets rugs! 

D:brownbunny


----------



## SteviesMom (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies Dobby! I'm excited to get to cuddle on my new rugs. My mom is headed to the store right now! Hopefully I'll have some more binky videos to share once i get them


----------



## SteviesMom (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, been quite busy. I'm sometimes lurking but haven't really been posting! Stevie Jr. wanted to post a bunch of pictures to catch you up on what you've missed and the new things he likes. So here we go!
Last time you saw me I had just been neutered, don't I look sad?




I have been feeling better these days! My mom bought a baby gate so I can run around her room all the time. I can't escape like I was able to when she just had the gate blocking it. It even has a tiny door in the bottom corner so I can go exploring in the living room sometimes!




I enjoy time outside. Wanna see my tongue?




I loved Halloween! But my mom bought me a shirt that said "I am why we can't have nice things", I didn't like wearing that shirt too much...








I did get to try a few noms of pumpkin though, so I forgave her for the shirt incident


----------



## SteviesMom (Jan 30, 2013)

My mom bought a stroller for me! I love to go on walks.




I even met some ducks!




Sometimes I steal a few licks of my mom's italian ice. Hey give me some of that.




MMMM! nom nom nom




I really like popsicles




All that sugar makes me go a little wild!


----------



## SteviesMom (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a very merry christmas!












Then I went on a trip with my mom up to the mountains!




I played in the snow for the first time! I LOVED it!


----------



## SteviesMom (Jan 30, 2013)

My first birthday is coming on February 1st! 
My mom bought me a maze haven from binkybunny.com! I play in there all day!




My mom says I am her best friend and her heart bunny!




I'm not sure what that means but I love to lick her and give her nose bonks





Thanks for looking! Hope you've all been doing well!


----------

